# Steam skin ändern ?!



## Sharidan (17. Juni 2013)

*Steam skin ändern ?!*

Nabend

Mir geht dieses Schwarz schon ziemlich auf die Nerven.
Nach ein wenig Suchen im Netz fand ich dann auch einige Skins für Steam.
Bei Chip.de gibts auch ne kleine Anleitung wie man das Installiert.
Gesagt getan, aber ich habe keine möglichkeit andere Skins auszuwählen im Dropdown Menü.

Daher mal die Frage, ist das bei Steam einfach nicht möglich ? 
Obwohl sie es selber anbieten ?

[Edit]

Sorry hat sich erledigt. Hatte wohl Skins die nicht mit der Aktuellen Version Kompatibel sind. 
Hab jetzt einfach gefunden, die mir A. gefällt und B auch Funktioniert


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steam skin ändern ?!*

Ich würde mal sagen das die Skins, die sie bei Chip anbieten, wohl outdated sein werden. 
Waren das die hier?
Steam Skin Pack - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Sharidan (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steam skin ändern ?!*

Guten Morgen

Japp genau die waren das . 
Aber immerhin hab ich jetzt einen gefunden der mir gefällt und auch Funktioniert


----------



## Unleashed (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steam skin ändern ?!*

Ich benutz für Steam den Windows 8 ähnelt, keine Ahnung, wie ich das nennen soll.

Steam Community :: Gruppe :: Windows 8 Skin


----------



## Sharidan (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steam skin ändern ?!*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Ich benutz für Steam den Windows 8 ähnelt, keine Ahnung, wie ich das nennen soll.
> 
> Steam Community :: Gruppe :: Windows 8 Skin


 
Dank dir für den Link, gugg ich mir morgen mal genauer an. Im moment hab ich PixelView drin, was mir auch sehr sehr gut gefällt


----------

